# Tests came back negative



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

I don't have the results yet, but it appears my numbers turn out to be "ok" according to my doctor. What venue should i pursue next?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> I don't have the results yet, but it appears my numbers turn out to be "ok" according to my doctor. What venue should i pursue next?


I would be unable to comment until you are in a position to post the results and the ranges. We will need the ranges.

Hopefully, you can do that soon.

How are you feeling?


----------



## Opus131 (Nov 4, 2009)

Andros said:


> Hopefully, you can do that soon.


I'll try to get a copy of the results, but in case i cannot obtain it, what values should i look at specifically? Perhaps i can just write them down.



Andros said:


> How are you feeling?


My symptoms haven't changed since i first noticed my fog three weeks ago. Outside of my brain problems, insomnia and the general weakness and lack of motivation i haven't experienced any other serious symptom. My skin and hairs are a little dry, and my body temperature is low (usually ranging between 96.3 and 96.8). The latter could be caused by my Melatonin supplement, which i use to help me fall asleep. Really, the only crippling factor here is my brain fog, which is really, really bad. Everything else is relatively ok.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Opus131 said:


> I'll try to get a copy of the results, but in case i cannot obtain it, what values should i look at specifically? Perhaps i can just write them down.
> 
> My symptoms haven't changed since i first noticed my fog three weeks ago. Outside of my brain problems, insomnia and the general weakness and lack of motivation i haven't experienced any other serious symptom. My skin and hairs are a little dry, and my body temperature is low (usually ranging between 96.3 and 96.8). The latter could be caused by my Melatonin supplement, which i use to help me fall asleep. Really, the only crippling factor here is my brain fog, which is really, really bad. Everything else is relatively ok.


It should not be a problem to get them over the phone and write them down. Just ask to have your thyroid test results and "ranges" read to you over the phone.

I am in the habit of taking a self-addressed, stamped envelope w/ me when I get labs. Never a problem. I get my results and ranges promptly.

Myself and others here will be more than pleased to have a look at them for you.

Sending hugs and I do hope you feel better.


----------

